# 2015 Annual party - Dark Side of Disney



## frogkid11

Happy 2015 forum family!!! I know it's a little early for some but I wanted to start my online library of the progress for my annual party for 2015. I announced at the 2014 party that the theme for this year would be the Dark Side of Disney and my guests roared with excitement. I know several that were already planning and working on costumes the day immediately after the party so I'm super excited to see what they create. The bar will be really high to impress this group with the decorations for this year and I already have a few props secured.

I purchased the Snow White Witch that was sold in 2014 and love her completely. A close friend, and fellow forum member, made me her infamous potion bottles and the apple that has the dripping skull which will all make a great display! I had all of those all packed away to make room for the Christmas decorations so I'll get them out and take pictures to post here soon.

Now, this past weekend, I ran across a mechanical Disney Christmas decoration of one of the dalmatian puppies kneeling on a Christmas rug. He rotates his head, wags his tail, and barks when the light sensor is interrupted. I think he will look fantastic in a cage near the Cruella I want to create. Here is a short video of him:






Well, that's all I have for now but I'm really excited to continue planning and purchasing. Feel free to follow along and please offer up any suggestions for this theme.


----------



## punkineater

Happy New Year to you as well! Is it ever TOO early to start planning for Halloween...I don't think so!
Sounds like another hit to me, fk11  Will be following along to see what you come up with!


----------



## thenightmarefamily

punkineater said:


> Happy New Year to you as well! Is it ever TOO early to start planning for Halloween...I don't think so!
> Sounds like another hit to me, fk11  Will be following along to see what you come up with!


You said it, Plan away.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love everything...the theme...the witch and especially that dalmatian! !!! He is adorable!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Looks and sounds great!! Cant wait to follow along


----------



## Saki.Girl

love this and so cool you got the witch I wanted to bad but was saving for our new house so. maybe later. can not wait to see what you do with this theme


----------



## DarkhavenManor

Love everything about this theme, can't wait to see what else you come up with!


----------



## Hilda

It's exciting!!
Can't wait to see what you do!!


----------



## dee14399

We are doing the same theme! Ive been tossing it around for a couple years and Finally got my husband to agree!.
I can’t wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## frogkid11

dee14399 said:


> We are doing the same theme! Ive been tossing it around for a couple years and Finally got my husband to agree!.
> I can’t wait to see what you come up with.


That's fantastic, dee! Please feel free to post your pics here in this thread, as well. I'd love to share ideas and are anxious to see what you do with the theme!


----------



## offmymeds

I picked these up when I found the wedding dress. If you are in need of them I would be more than happy to send. 
I also found this little guy this weekend. I was like "OMG" a dalmation!! so if you want ANY or All of them I will throw them in a box


----------



## talkingcatblues

So that would be two dalmations down, 999 to go?


----------



## printersdevil

my neighbor used to have those wooden lawn Dalmations for Christmas. There were probably 20 or so of them all in different poses. They would be easy to make if you had the pattern. You can probably find it online.


----------



## dee14399

I would love to share ideas with you. I love the dalmations you got!


----------



## Paint It Black

Yep. I am following along too. How fun!!!


----------



## frogkid11

OMM, you are so kind. I saw your post about the wedding dress you found and you mentioned some Disney costumes and I was wondering if they were any of the princess dresses. I would gladly pay you for them and the postage. PM when you get the figures together and we'll discuss how to exchange, provided you don't have a use for them.

I really want to find the Snow White outfit because I want to dress one of my life size skeletons and have her laying out on the dinning room table like she is pictured when Prince Charming finds her....but in my version, he is too late and she has long since expired and rotted.


----------



## frogkid11

talkingcatblues said:


> So that would be two dalmations down, 999 to go?


Hahahaha. I may have to rely on mirrors to reflect the other 999.



dee14399 said:


> I would love to share ideas with you. I love the dalmations you got!


Fantastic! I love having at least one other member doing a similar theme so we can share ideas. Let's go !



Paint It Black said:


> Yep. I am following along too. How fun!!!


Hey PIB! Be sure to post some thoughts/suggestions as you always have some very creative ideas. Thanks in advance for following.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Saw this and totally thought of you party

http://m.instructables.com/id/The-Magic-Mirror/


----------



## LaBruja

talkingcatblues said:


> So that would be two dalmations down, 999 to go?


Umm.. I think you added about 900 dogs to the mix... Isn't the movie '101 Dalmations' .not 1,001 

I think you need to add some tourists with the mumps to the scene now, what with all those cases they keep talking about on the news..all with ties to Disney attractions..


----------



## Paint It Black

This could be an idea. One time when we were at Disneyland, they had an upstairs art gallery showing "The Many Faces of Mickey." The gallery was full of framed portraits of Mickey Mouse by the various artists who made them. You could have a portrait wall, but with evil/scary portraits of Mickey or other Disney characters. 

To me, nothing says Disney like Mickey Mouse!


----------



## talkingcatblues

LaBruja said:


> Umm.. I think you added about 900 dogs to the mix... Isn't the movie '101 Dalmations' .not 1,001.


Oops, you're right. Much easier, then.


----------



## dawnski

I can't wait to see how your party unfolds. To get you inspired, here is a bunch of artwork on the dark side of Disney. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/art-scary-disneypixar/


----------



## frogkid11

pumpkinpie said:


> Saw this and totally thought of you party
> 
> http://m.instructables.com/id/The-Magic-Mirror/


That mirror is so cool. I saw where a member here used to put one in place of his front door each Halloween and would talk to the children before dropping the candy out to them but I can't remember who it was. Thanks for sending me this as I'd like to create this set up and have the mirror respond to my guests with evil tales.




Paint It Black said:


> This could be an idea. One time when we were at Disneyland, they had an upstairs art gallery showing "The Many Faces of Mickey." The gallery was full of framed portraits of Mickey Mouse by the various artists who made them. You could have a portrait wall, but with evil/scary portraits of Mickey or other Disney characters.
> 
> To me, nothing says Disney like Mickey Mouse!


That's a great idea, PIB. I go back and forth about more "serious" or scary pictures of the comical characters or having an stuffed Mickey Mouse caught in a really big rat trap. Perhaps I can do both 



dawnski said:


> I can't wait to see how your party unfolds. To get you inspired, here is a bunch of artwork on the dark side of Disney. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/art-scary-disneypixar/


I love this pinterest collection, dawnski. Thanks for sending it my way as it gives me some really good ideas. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## offmymeds

lol, I like the Mickey caught in a big trap....


----------



## frogkid11

Bought this little porcelain figure of Tinkerbell and will put her inside of a lantern as if she's been captured. Love her angered look and think it totally makes the scene.


----------



## Paint It Black

Tink is perfect!


----------



## offmymeds

Awww, what a cute little stinkerbell, she will look great in a lantern!


----------



## frogkid11

I found a matching pair of these giant plastic "lanterns" which are supposed to be wall hangings. When I saw them I immediately thought of embellishments to the sides of a wrecked princess' carriage that I would love to have outside the front of my house. Any other ideas? They aren't very heavy as they are that 60's-70's plastic but they are kinda large.









I want the wrecked carriage to be something like this but with no people in it or perhaps a dead princess in a tattered gown hanging out the door:


----------



## frogkid11

Had purchased this particular wig head off of eBay and it came in the mail today. Selected her because she looks like an animated villain and would make a great life size character. I'm hoping to turn her into the evil queen from Snow White and have her looking out the window opening and shutting the curtain like in the Snow White Adventure ride.









Like this:


----------



## dawnski

That looks perfect for an evil queen. Good score!


----------



## frogkid11

dawnski said:


> That looks perfect for an evil queen. Good score!


Hey dawnski !! Thanks for confirming my vision. I can't to find that black cowl she wears on her head so I can see what she will actually look like. Looks like they are sold as part of full costumes or separately so I just need to pick one.


----------



## printersdevil

Does that head have a particular name? I know that many of them do. I would love to find on like that/


----------



## frogkid11

Hey printer. I checked the base, which is all styrofoam, on both the top and the bottom and didn't see a name. I assume you are talking about how some of the newer "rubber" type masks have names on labels like "Cathy" or "Susan". The only markings on the wig head are on the back of the head and it is stamped into the styrofoam as she is only the front of the face and the back is exposed. Here is a pic but know that I couldn't get a good shot of the wording and I can't make it myself. Sorry that I couldn't get any more information on her.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Saw this Ursula contract and thought it might b a cute/easy addition if your doing a Little Mermaid area. I also thought if you could find a stuffed eel or better yet sculpt/paper mache one like this u could use it on a jumping spider prop for a quick scare 








Btw, love the wig form, it will look phenomenal! !!


----------



## dee14399

Love the scroll. I will definitely need to make one of those since I a going as Ursala at our party


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, frogkid. She is a perfect face for the evil queen. Wish I could find her, too.


----------



## frogkid11

pumpkinpie - both of those ideas are phenomenal !!! I think I can make the scroll but not sure that I could do justice to Flotsam and Jetsam - where did you find those versions of them? I'm going to do some searches to see if I can find them as stuffed toys in the meantime. Thanks so much for some great inspiration.


----------



## pumpkinpie

It was just a search on pinterest, there were a few shawls that came up too but I think a stuffy or puppet might work best. I'll see if I have any luck locating one


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh my goodness....just checked, the stuffed ones released by Disney $100 each ouch!!!!


----------



## frogkid11

WOW!! That's kinda steep when you consider you really need to have both. I've never done anything in sculpt or paper mache but I may have to for this one.


----------



## Spooky McWho

For our production of Little Mermaid we used the coils that you run from the back of a dryer for the body and sewed a sleeve of padded material that fit over it for the skin. You could attach a paper mâché head to these and they would be poseable. Also if you suspend glow in the dark eyes in assorted jars they can be your "poor unfortunate souls". That idea is straight from the mermaid ride at Disneyworld.


----------



## frogkid11

that's a great idea, Spooky! Do you happen to have any pictures of how they looked using the dryer tubing? I think my most perplexing thing about them is how to make those incredible evil looking faces so that they appear like the ones in the movie. Do you know what was used for their heads in your production?

I like the idea of the poor unfortunate souls - I'm going to look that up right now. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'd start with foam roughly cut into the shape you want then use those plastic clear ornament balls for the eyes (they are in two halves for filling) then you can build up the eyebrows, cheeks, etc with aluminum foil before mache is added. As for the body just grab dryer vent or the black drain vent and cover with fabric. 

I actually did my first sculpt last year (though slightly smaller lol) the key is take your time and don't over think it. I looked at it as if it was a drawing....just layering of basic shapes.

love the unfortunate souls GOS, great idea


----------



## frogkid11

thanks for the insights, pumpkinpie - you make it sound so easy and tempting to try. This may be a dumb quesiton, but when you say start with "foam" - do you mean the hard styrofoam or the softer stuff used in projects like upholstery. I like the idea of the using the ornaments to help with the shape of the eyeballs because theirs are very prominent.

Do you have pics of your first sculpt and the process you used? I'd love to see it since it was your first. Oh, and if you'd like to take on a second and third project, just let me know your costs  hahahaha


----------



## pumpkinpie

It was just a small 2ft skelly I had to turn into a monkey skeleton, it didn't use foam or mache so this was a challenge for me (building up the face). But once I broke it down into small shapes it was a lot easier. I've done tons of paper mache and it's the same way just build up with paper, foil and lots of tape (Look up paper mache animal tutorial). And yes, regular cheap styrofoam....if it helps u can even think of it like a layer cake...just carve off a little at a time to get the basic shape....then after gluing the foam layers together start building up the detail with your other materials and then finally mache...Remember, the idea is a quick scare, so it's probably going to b dimly lit to begin with....it doesn't have to be perfect 

Oh and here's a pic I saw that would go along with GOS unfortunate souls idea...those glowing eyes will b perfect


----------



## frogkid11

Man, your first project looks really menacing, pumpkinpie. Great job!! Thanks again for the tips - I'm really thinking of heading to Michael's to get some supplies and start another project. And thank you for that picture of the eyeballs as souls. I love, love this idea.


----------



## frogkid11

Oh YAY!! I received my talking Pinocchio puppet in the mail. I think he looks so much like the one in the animated film and plan to put him in a cage that is either held by or sitting by Stromboli. I have the perfect mask to create a life size Stromboli and think the pair will make a great addition to the party.

Here is Pinocchio:









And here is my inspiration:


----------



## frogkid11

Picked up this birdcage to hold Pinocchio. I want to paint it either brown (like the picture above) or gray to look like metal so that Pinocchio shows up better given all his bright colors. Here he is inside:









And, I found this Disney authorized large stuffed version of Sneezy the dwarf for $5. I plan to put an armature inside him so that he stands and I can pose his arms so that his hands cover his eyes. He will appear to be crying because Snow White is laying out dead and the evil queen won.

Here he is:


----------



## printersdevil

Here is a stuffed Ursula on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-The-...085?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2c8c0ea5


----------



## offmymeds

Love the birdcage and puppets just creep me out. The cage would look great brown or rusty


----------



## offmymeds

hi frogkid. I found some "7 dwarfs" pot sitters at Walgreens and some other disney characters. I will post some pics when my computer is fixed.


----------



## frogkid11

sounds cool but I have to admit that I don't exactly know what a pot sitter is  I anxiously await your pictures and will try to stop in our Walgreens tonight to see if I can them. Speaking of, Walgreens had these big tree topper princesses that were Cinderella and Ariel at Christmas - I passed on them because I couldn't think of how to use them...I hope it wasn't a mistake to leave them.


----------



## offmymeds

here ya go





















don't really know what you could use them for but I thought of you when I saw them


----------



## frogkid11

oh, those are really cute, OMM. I'm going to go check them out and see if I can get some inspiration. Thanks for thinking of me


----------



## Paint It Black

Maybe the little dwarfs could be used as some sort of tablescape on the buffet table, surrounding a dark Snow White centerpiece. Table décor is what I always think of for the smaller items.


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks PIB. I'm actually planning on have a corpsed Snow White laying out in the middle of the table with her arms closed (as pictured right before the Prince kisses her) as if no one came to her rescue this time. I have a "life size" Sneezy that will be weeping over her dead body as part of the table landscape, too.

I wonder if I should buy a bunch of these and include them as my party giveaways along with the candy treats.


----------



## frogkid11

I checked on of the Walgreens last night and the only spring related items they had out yet were a few garden gnomes and I didn't see the dwarfs. I asked the attendant and she said there was a bunch of stuff in the back that will be coming out soon so perhaps it won't be too long.


----------



## doto

dee14399 said:


> Love the scroll. I will definitely need to make one of those since I a going as Ursala at our party


Love Ursula...I have a Tshirt with her image and the caption says...." Ursula...my favorite Disney Princess" I had it printed a number of years back when my daughter and her friends went through the Princess Phase.


----------



## frogkid11

Received my "life sized" Grumpy dwarf today that goes with my Sneezy. Can wait to see these guys huddled around the dead Snow White


----------



## dee14399

That will look so cool


----------



## Zombiesmash

As a big Disney buff, I love this thread and your ideas! Are you going to use your Headless Horseman? Or would the Disney version of that story be too obscure?

I feel like I would be too tempted to go into older or lesser known Disney to make it truly work, i.e. Mr. Toad in Hell, or The Old Mill (one of the most Halloween-esque and ambient things Disney's done in my opinion).

I do hope that Chernabog will have some sort of presence though!









I'm so excited to see the finished products of all your hard work!


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks Zombiesmash - I'm glad the theme is one you have passion and excitement for and your enthusiasm is very catchy. I'm very excited for this theme, myself and this may be my favorite one yet. I don't want to give away everything that I'm doing just yet but I do hope to have Chernabog make an appearance 

Yes, I do plan on having my Grandin Road headless horseman involved and am hoping to loop him in by recreating their depiction of Ichabod Crane. I love your ideas (totally loved The Old Mill symphony short and Mr. Toad)....keep 'em coming if you think of more.


----------



## frogkid11

Bought some Valentine's candy on clearance to use as a nod to the Queen of Hearts &/or Snow White's heart. Found 5 bags of cherry flavored heart shaped lollipops which will be included in everyone's goody bags, 6 containers of Valentine inspired colored candy corn (white, pink, and red - love this color combination), and 60 total individual chocolate hearts wrapped in red foil paper which will be in a candy dish that night with some props about the queen or Snow White. I checked and all the labels say it's good past the date of the my party - let's hope it's true.


----------



## dee14399

I bought these for our party. They were out around Halloween and I have seen them on eBay also. I got about 20 to put around the house.
http://news.jellybelly.com/products.php?include=145223


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11 said:


> Bought some Valentine's candy on clearance to use as a nod to the Queen of Hearts &/or Snow White's heart. Found 5 bags of cherry flavored heart shaped lollipops which will be included in everyone's goody bags, 6 containers of Valentine inspired colored candy corn (white, pink, and red - love this color combination), and 60 total individual chocolate hearts wrapped in red foil paper which will be in a candy dish that night with some props about the queen or Snow White. I checked and all the labels say it's good past the date of the my party - let's hope it's true.
> 
> View attachment 237357



Hey frogkid...what if , instead of a candy dish..you put the heart candies in a replica of the Evil Queen's heart box? The collectible one is quite expensive, but I think a reasonable facsimile could be made DIY.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the Jellie Bellies and the heart candies. That box would be great and not hard to make one similar.


----------



## frogkid11

dee14399 said:


> I bought these for our party. They were out around Halloween and I have seen them on eBay also. I got about 20 to put around the house.
> http://news.jellybelly.com/products.php?include=145223


I have been buying these packages of jellybelly as well this year. A shop we have called The Christmas Tree Shops has them and the package says they are good until some time in 2016. I'm planning to include these in the goody bags as well. At this point, I think I have about 60 bags of these which should be enough.



StacyN said:


> Hey frogkid...what if , instead of a candy dish..you put the heart candies in a replica of the Evil Queen's heart box? The collectible one is quite expensive, but I think a reasonable facsimile could be made DIY.
> 
> View attachment 237374


Stacy, that is a FANTASTIC idea! I have been looking at replicas of that box on eBay and Etsy and they are quite expensive so I may undertake to try my own hand at making one....unless I heard an underlying offer in your suggestion


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11 said:


> I have been buying these packages of jellybelly as well this year. A shop we have called The Christmas Tree Shops has them and the package says they are good until some time in 2016. I'm planning to include these in the goody bags as well. At this point, I think I have about 60 bags of these which should be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy, that is a FANTASTIC idea! I have been looking at replicas of that box on eBay and Etsy and they are quite expensive so I may undertake to try my own hand at making one....unless I heard an underlying offer in your suggestion


Oh sure!! I'd love to try my hand at that one! I've wanted to make one for myself for a while now, so I'll experiment on my own first. hahaha


----------



## offmymeds

I found a grumpy solar thingy at Walgreens, he's about 12" tall


----------



## offmymeds




----------



## printersdevil

Snow Fright Costume

Ran across this costume for Snow Fright and it is on clearnace for $15.


----------



## dee14399

I picked up this guy to roast on a spit for my party. 1.00 at goodwill. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## dee14399

I love the costume Printersdevil! I might have to get one


----------



## printersdevil

I thought it was great, too. The price is wonderful. Lots of other things on sale there, too.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Look what I found at walmart tonight...they are a little expensive now ($40) but come the end of summer I'm sure you can find them clearanced out for less. Oh and theyre 2.5-3 feet tall, reminded me of the dwarfs.


----------



## frogkid11

oh I love your Pumba, Dee !! That's a good idea to have him over a roasting fire - I may have to "borrow" that idea myself.

That is a good buy on the costume but I am going for a different take on the fate of the princesses and will be using the traditional look dresses for my scenes. Would love to see what others do with that costume.


----------



## printersdevil

Are either of you using Frozen either Elsa or the other girl. Sorry, I don't know her name. I ran across a Frozen trunk of clothes and other items today for cheap. Not dolls just the costumes.

Is Cinderella a Disney thing? Not sure about that but also found pillow and her shoe.


----------



## frogkid11

If I have any Frozen references it will likely be a melted Olaf (the snow man).

Disney does have a version of the Cinderella fairytale. She's infamously pictured in a light blue ballgown with her blonde hair in an updo with a blue headband on her head and glass slippers on her feet. In my set up, it will be her carriage that has wrecked as it transformed back into the pumpkin at the stroke of midnight.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just saw this and thought they might make cute "DISNEY" trophies, an HF member was going to use the dollar tree bobble heads to recreate the look








Here's what they look like at DT


----------



## lorzabatty

Hello, 

I am doing a some what similar Halloween theme this year. My take on the theme is more a alternate reality/twisted version of the fairy tale characters - so imagine you fave character is a zombie, Steampunk, goth, a criminal, BAMF, ect... 
I hope you don't mind if I 'steal' for lack of a better word; some ideas and share my own?

I have just brought a jello heart mould off ebay and I am looking forward to practicing making some yummy hearts with blood inside!


----------



## frogkid11

Hi lorzabatty,
I'm glad to hear there is someone else doing a Disney twist theme for Halloween this year and please feel free to join along in this thread. I certainly don't mind if you "steal" some ideas - that's the best part of sharing here with everyone. And yes, please feel free to post your progress on projects and ideas that go with your version of the theme. Good luck with the jello mold - I haven't tried one of those before but I know lots here have in case you need any pointers.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Did Demented Disney last year and the most commented on display was Cruella. Purchased the little motion activated talk boxes for the Ursula display (played Poor Unfortunate Souls) and Cruella's( played Cruella DeVille) it brought a little unexpected to the displays.

If you decide to do an Elsa display I have an extra Elsa wig. To small for an adult but would fit a child or skelly great.

For my Sleeping Beauty turned a John Doe in her so when someone approached her she rose up. 
Just a couple ideas. You are going to have so much FUN!


----------



## frogkid11

Hey PirateHouse,
I remember your pictures from your theme last year and I'm glad to hear that the set up was received really well. I like your idea of the Sleeping Beauty - how did you recreate the costumes? Did you purchase the Disney versions or did you make your own?

I'm actually deciding to have some full size villain characters on site and others will be hints of them in vignettes that make it appear they are "winning" in their stories.


----------



## SonofJoker

frogkid11 said:


> If I have any Frozen references it will likely be a melted Olaf (the snow man).
> 
> Disney does have a version of the Cinderella fairytale. She's infamously pictured in a light blue ballgown with her blonde hair in an updo with a blue headband on her head and glass slippers on her feet. In my set up, it will be her carriage that has wrecked as it transformed back into the pumpkin at the stroke of midnight
> 
> Hahaha, melted Olaf....best thing I've read all day!


----------



## ANC2684

Im doing a Disney-ish party this year too! Calling it "Once Upon A Nightmare". I also thought about "Happily Never After" And "Scary Tales". Were twisting all the characters with a gruesome side. My Husband will be Prince Charming. He is going to wear a bloody eye patch and I'm making a scar for his face. We are going to "age" his costume after I make it so that it looks battle worn. I've found a bunch of ideas for a fairy tale party if you want to check out my pinterest (pinterest.com/ashley2684/halloween-decor/), maybe you can use something for yours. Cant wait to see pictures of how it all turns out!


----------



## printersdevil

welcome ANC2684! Looking forward to following what you do for this one, too.


----------



## ANC2684

printersdevil said:


> welcome ANC2684! Looking forward to following what you do for this one, too.


Thank you! Ive had a slow day at work today  so I uploaded a few pictures to my profile of my progress so far. Its not much but I'm happy with the results so far!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's a perfect Thumper
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/mad-bunny-prop.html


----------



## CHEFJULI

Super cute! I want to do Scarytales next year! Post more pictures of what you do!


----------



## CHEFJULI

OMG, I love, love this! I need to buy a couple of more dogs! Well done!


----------



## offmymeds

Frogkid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

where are you? what have you been doing? how's the theme coming along?????? 

I wannna seeeeeeeeee.......................lol


----------



## frogkid11

Hey OMM (and HF family) - thanks for checking on me. I'm here but haven't been doing a lot of projects to post yet. I've been acquiring a few things and will post pics really soon as everything is finally arriving in person 

Thanks again for checking in and stay tuned.....


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I'm so excited for your theme! I really enjoy watching so many of the parties come together over posts like these. 

I don't know if you planned anything around the Disney movie, The Princess & the Frog, but the villain, Doctor Facilier is quite scary! And when he conjures the Shadow Demons, ohhh, creepy!

http://villains.wikia.com/wiki/Dr._Facilier

There are some images of Dr. Facilier-inspired tarot cards online. 

For some reason, when I imagine a "scary" version of Disney, I also envision a creepier Mary Poppins trying to give children "a spoonful of sugar" to help the medicine go down, where the sugar is clearly poison. I have to admit, if I saw a deranged version of Mary coming at me, I'd steer clear! LOL!

Can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## printersdevil

I have a cool looking snake that makes me think of the Princess and the Frog if you want it. I thought about doing a kids game around it last year. Let me know if you want it or at least a photo.


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks Jenn&Matt. At my party, I'm planning on having some key items that hint to the presence of specific villains while others I will have life size creations looming around. For the doctor, I'm hoping to have his hat, cane, a caged pair of frogs, and some voodoo related items in a vignette. If I get time, he would be fun to create in real life but we'll see how that goes.

Thanks for the offer, Printer - I have some left over realistic snakes from the Freak Show party that I'm going to repurpose this year.

I bought this little homemade wooden jewelry box with the goal of having it converted to the box that the evil queen gives to the huntsman for hold Snow White's heart.









I also bought this bag of faux apples from Goodwill for $4 and it contains 7 so it's better than the Dollar Tree. These will be piled up in the evil queen's area and I may have the infamous poison one sitting on top or nearby.


----------



## Saki.Girl

how are things coming along with your party


----------



## Tannasgach

ooooh, Disney _and _Halloween... "These are a few of my favorite things..." Love it frogkid; can't wait to see this theme unfold,


----------



## frogkid11

Hi everyone. Well, I hate to say this but I have decided not to post a lot of the projects in progress but instead will wait to post pictures after the party this year. I may decide to post pictures of individual "ingredients" but I can't elaborate on what I'm doing with them. I have a few party guests who have become members here and I don't want to give any of the surprises away prematurely. I really want to ensure that everyone is shocked the night of the event. 

I'm lucky enough to have a VERY creative "partner in crime" this year and it promises to be my best party in all of the years of hosting (if all of the projects we have going on now are indications of success).

I still encourage others to post their Disney themed projects, if you would like to. Best wishes to everyone as you continue making progress on your big events for this year!!


----------



## offmymeds

Well this disappoints & excites me all at the same time

I will patiently wait...........I know it will be worth it!


----------



## GodOfThunder

I am closely following this thread because we've decided this will be our 2016 party theme. I've already concocted "teaser" buckslips to give out as people leave THIS year's party!!


----------



## frogkid11

That's an awesome idea, GodofThunder!


----------



## texaslucky

I love this theme. offmymeds, your ideas and things are off the chart. Loving this. Printersdevil told me that she had wanted to meet you at the casino on Saturday to pick up some things. Wish she would have told me in time because I could have met you to get them for mom. I live about 25 minutes from there. Mom loves Disney and I know she would just love seeing these things. Great job and ideas.

My late brother was named Mickey after Mickey Mouse. lol


----------



## offmymeds

Hi Texaslucky  

This is Frogkid11's theme.......hold on to your socks cause he will knock it out of the park!


----------



## frogkid11

Ok - I can't resist the urge to post at least one picture. This will be set up as the first thing guests see as they come up the walk to the house for the party. We (my partner in crime and I) are planning to make thorny vines that have grown up and are overtaking the story book. I am SO excited to have this set the tone and am so proud of this creation!!! I can't thank her enough for all of the work put into this amazing book (she knows who she is  ) Hope you all enjoy


----------



## Hilda

frogkid11 said:


> Ok - I can't resist the urge to post at least one picture. This will be set up as the first thing guests see as they come up the walk to the house for the party. We (my partner in crime and I) are planning to make thorny vines that have grown up and are overtaking the story book. I am SO excited to have this set the tone and am so proud of this creation!!! I can't thank her enough for all of the work put into this amazing book (she knows who she is  ) Hope you all enjoy
> 
> View attachment 253445
> View attachment 253446



I KNEW IT!!!!!!! Hoot Hoot!!!!! Fahboolous!!!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Queen Of Spades

I am loving this theme. I'm so excited to see more pictures and ideas.


----------



## sneakykid

The print on the book...is that all hand painted?


----------



## frogkid11

sneakykid said:


> The print on the book...is that all hand painted?


No, it was designed on the computer and printed out. The "N" (added by the villains, of course) was painted over to give the appearance of freshly added ink.


----------



## offmymeds

Awesome!!! This will really set the tone


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Your book looks awesome! 
Selfishly, I want to tell your friends who are members here that they are banned from the Forum until after your party, because I so enjoy seeing all your projects & the process. They get to come to your party, so let us poor stiffs have the fun of the pictures! I'm kind of pouting that you are saving the pix until after the party is over, but I'll get over it. Ha ha! I'm sure it will all come together beautifully!


----------



## Saki.Girl

the book looks great


----------



## Spookerstar

I love those books. What a great party! Cant wait to see more of your pictures


----------



## frogkid11

Thank you all for the compliments. I can only take about 1/4 of the credit for the book and the remaining 3/4 goes to my partner in crime  I forgot to mention that this book stands right at 3 foot wide and 30" tall so she's quite storybook.



Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Your book looks awesome!
> Selfishly, I want to tell your friends who are members here that they are banned from the Forum until after your party, because I so enjoy seeing all your projects & the process. They get to come to your party, so let us poor stiffs have the fun of the pictures! I'm kind of pouting that you are saving the pix until after the party is over, but I'll get over it. Ha ha! I'm sure it will all come together beautifully!


Thank you J&M, you are so kind to say those things about my projects. I would love if my friends who "stalk" here would agree to wait for the surprise (and you know who you are) but I think the Disney theme is too much temptation this year


----------



## sneakykid

frogkid11 said:


> No, it was designed on the computer and printed out. The "N" (added by the villains, of course) was painted over to give the appearance of freshly added ink.


Still wicked awesome!


----------



## frogkid11

I figure it's safe to post my Save the Date mailing since all of the guests have long since received them at this point. This is the front image and the back simply has the party date, time, and location. Forgive that little barcode in the left corner - I simply was using an envelope under the little image of magic mirror so that it would show up given I was using my glass kitchen table.

One friend/guest mailed it back to me with a picture of her mother-in-law as the answer!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## printersdevil

Gorgeous book and I agree on the pouting and wanting to see more now. lol


----------



## frogkid11

Thank you, Printer - you are so kind to say that. I must admit, I am anxious to post the projects and trade ideas with the forum members so it's sort of killing me too


----------



## dee14399

So how was the party?


----------



## frogkid11

The party this year was fantastic and will definitely go down as one of my all time favorites. On top of doing a theme that has been part of my life since childhood (Disney, that is) I was able to share the project planning and execution firsthand with one of my dearest and closest friends. She is a fellow HF member whom I feel I have known all of my life and now I get to make so many halloween (and other holiday) memories with her in person. I cannot thank her enough for all of her work on the party projects this year and I've told her countless times that the atmosphere would not have been the same without her. A big thank you to my best friend, StacyN !!!!!

She and I posted pictures in my 2015 party album so please feel free to page through them and leave comments...here is the link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/frogkid11-albums-halloween-2015-dark-side-of-disney.html

Here is a short run down of what we did:

- the outside entrance included a dead Cinderella surrounded by her exploded pumpkin coach pieces, the infamous storybook, and two life size card guards from Alice in Wonderland. The background sound effects included the combined laughter of several villains along with the scary version of "Once Upon a Dream" by Lana del Ray

- the foyer included a china cabinet which displayed items in homage to the Haunted Mansion and was topped with a vignette of mansion-esque items shrouded in cobwebs. In addition, the organ was manned by a skeleton and played several pieces from the HM attraction while being adorned with more pieces inspired by the ride itself.

- the living room included a vignette from Beauty and the Beast which spotlighted the infamous prince portrait destroyed by the beast and the enchanted rose glowing underneath. The sound effects here were roars from the beast and his comments from the movie as he discovered Belle in the west wing.

- opposite the Beauty and the Beast vignette you found the skeletal remains of Snow White in her golden coffin surrounded by several of the dwarfs and a hauntingly gray/green forest.

- the largest vignette was the dungeon of the evil queen from Snow White which included the life size hag animatronic figure, magic mirror with her queenly image, her large cauldron, potion cupboard, the infamous box which was to hold the heart of Snow White, and the chained skeletal remains of a previous victim.

- the next vignette was of Pirates of the Carribean and included an animatronic skeleton (Dead Eye Drake), a chest full of booty, a huge jolly roger, and more pirate booty stacked on top of my covered china cabinet. The sound effects here included several pieces from the attraction.

- the last vignette consisted of Ursula in the bathtub looking at her crystal ball watching Ariel swim in the sea. The sound effects here were "Poor Unfortunate Souls" 

- the centerpiece on the dining table was inspired by pirates and included grapes, gourds, and skulls. In addition to the centerpiece, the table included a caged Pinocchio.

I hope you all enjoy looking at the pictures and find some inspiration from our creations. I hope that everyone had a great Halloween


----------



## dee14399

Awesome job! I love it all. I will definetly be using some of your ideas. We had to push our Disney Villian party to next year.
But that will give me more time to get it ready. Thanks for the pictures and ideas. Your party looked amazing.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I love this so much. You did a great job with this. Frogkid I am mad about your Snow White and PirateHouse your Cruella is divine!


----------



## Hilda

You know I have been waiting for what seems like forever to finally see your collaboration! It is, of course, FANTASTIC!!!!!
Not only are all the props and goodies spot on, the staging is perfect. 
Sigh... I am going to park myself in the middle of your albums and just roll around in it. haha
Congratulations my friends! It's wonderful.


----------



## frogkid11

Thank you Hilda. We've been so excited to share what we were working on with you and the forum family and truly hope you enjoy it. All of the decorations were really loved by my guests but it was all made so much more special for me by being able to finally collaborate with Stacy in person.

Enjoy rolling in the albums - hahahahaha and don't get too dirty.


----------



## ChrisW

Just saw your album...very nicely done!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I just got to peek at the pictures too - really, really executed perfectly! So many things to admire, but I'm super in love with that table centerpiece of skulls, candles & fruit! I bet your guests had a wonderful time! I've got to figure out how to use dust & cobwebs like you've done - it adds so much age & feeling to these scenes! Thanks for sharing, even though I admit I'm still pouting that I didn't get to follow along this year!


----------



## StacyN

Hilda said:


> You know I have been waiting for what seems like forever to finally see your collaboration! It is, of course, FANTASTIC!!!!!
> Not only are all the props and goodies spot on, the staging is perfect.
> Sigh... I am going to park myself in the middle of your albums and just roll around in it. haha
> Congratulations my friends! It's wonderful.




Thank you , Hilda! We have been wanting to share everything so badly...but since some of the party guests would have tried to get a sneak peek and ruin the surprise, we had to wait. Which was so hard when we have such a wonderful group of people here to share with!!! 
I am not a social media person at all, but I have loved the Halloween forum because it was a place to share my passion and creativity for the holiday with so many others who are just as passionate and creative!! I have been inspired countless times by the many wonderful people and projects here on the forum.
I am so happy that I was able to be a part of frogkid11's party this year! To be able to plan, create and stage the scenes for the party together and in-person...I was like a kid in a candy store! Soooo much fun!! 
I think we made/make a great team! 
But it's pretty easy to have fun when you're getting to work on something you love with your BFF! 

Thanks again for all the nice comments!


----------



## bobzilla

Pretty dang awesome!


----------



## frogkid11

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I just got to peek at the pictures too - really, really executed perfectly! So many things to admire, but I'm super in love with that table centerpiece of skulls, candles & fruit! I bet your guests had a wonderful time! I've got to figure out how to use dust & cobwebs like you've done - it adds so much age & feeling to these scenes! Thanks for sharing, even though I admit I'm still pouting that I didn't get to follow along this year!


Thank you Jenn&Matt - seeing the centerpiece come together was a real thrill, for sure. This was my first year for using a webcaster and it truly makes all the difference in the world. I will say that I learned if you use the webs from a webcaster, the use of Fuller's Earth dusting powder really makes them stand out by taking off the shiny appearance. And as Stacy said above, we really wanted to share the projects along the way with folks here but we didn't want to risk the element of surprise. Maybe I can send you some candy as retribution for making you wait


----------



## offmymeds

Wow!!!!! You guys did an outstanding job!


----------



## frogkid11

thank you OMM. We had a lot of fun creating this theme together and it all of the guests seemed to enjoy what we created. Most of my guests were Disney fans so there was a lot riding on our shoulders to pull off something "Disney-worthy".


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Amazing! Loved all the photos. You both did a great job. I'm doing Haunted Mansion inside this year and so just found this thread. Love the attentions to detail that you two always have. Wish I lived close to you! Haha. 

Ps in case anyone else finds this thread late, the Skull-Mickey a few pages back was actually mine - my remake of a illustration I had seen. And it was made with a DT bobble head. (Not was going to be tried with one. So it does work for sure. Lol)


----------



## robotmom

Are you still looking to unload these items? I would happily take them off your hands


----------



## robotmom

If you still have these and are looking to get rid of, I would love to have these for my Disney haunts


----------



## pumpkinking30

pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 234614
> Oh my goodness....just checked, the stuffed ones released by Disney $100 each ouch!!!!


I actually made props of these two for the school that I was working at. They were doing the Little Mermaid Jr. play and I put the costumes for them together with paper mache attached to a helmet. I also made Ursula's cauldron from a bird bath and spray foam. I would post pictures, but I have no idea which album I stored them in. I will see if I can find them, they were pretty cool.


----------



## Dolce8111

I'm kind of planning the same theme but more of Grimm fairy tales. Any ideas on how to make dwarfs for no wrong over snow white?


----------

